# WINSPOOL.DRV error



## batify (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello,

Im having a winspool.drv error.
Im getting error 0xc0000020 whenever i start my computer up or wheneveri try to open any program.
I tried opening google chrome but it gets an error, however using Microsoft Edge works just fine.

I guess it's something in the line like this guys problem: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/winspool-drv.1090870/.

I have tried to reset windows but it didn't work.

I would be grateful for any help. Thanks you in advance.


----------

